# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  اقا من خیلی میخوابم .... بگو چیکار کنم کمتر بخوابم ...بشینم درس بخونم

## Bl4Ck_96

یکی کمک کنـــــــــــــــــــــه

----------


## aftab

گاهی اوقات استرس خواب آوره.حتی اگه فکر کنیم استرس نداریم

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

> گاهی اوقات استرس خواب آوره.حتی اگه فکر کنیم استرس نداریم


نه اخه میام خونه ... میخوابم ... اما میخوام درس بخونم باز خوابم میاد ... چی کنم؟؟

----------


## vhd

یکی از تجربیات من اینه که آدم وقتی میشینه رو زمین و درس مبخونه بیشتر خوابش میگیره!!!مخصوصا اگه تکیه هم بزنه!!سعی کن همیشه رو میز بخونی

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

> یکی از تجربیات من اینه که آدم وقتی میشینه رو زمین و درس مبخونه بیشتر خوابش میگیره!!!مخصوصا اگه تکیه هم بزنه!!سعی کن همیشه رو میز بخونی


اره ...من دراز کشیده درس میخونم بعضی وقتا ...
اما رو میز میخونم خوب میفهمم اما زور خسته  میشم

----------


## aftab

پشت میز خوبه خوابیده منم خوابم میگیره..
گاهی اوقات با صدای بلند درس خوندن خیلی موثره!!

----------


## بیتا1233

ولی بهترین راه برای درس خوندن اینه که هر چند یک بار بلد شی راه بری ولوم صدات رو بالا  پایین ببری 
اگه خوابت میاد سعی کن حواستو پرت کنی

----------


## vhd

اوفففففففف بد ترین روش درس خوندن همین درس خوندن با صدای بلنده.ینی انرژیتو به فنای عظمی میدی!!! :Y (696):

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

> ولی بهترین راه برای درس خوندن اینه که هر چند یک بار بلد شی راه بری ولوم صدات رو بالا  پایین ببری 
> اگه خوابت میاد سعی کن حواستو پرت کنی


اخه خواب لعنتی شیرینه ... بری توش دیگه رفتی که رفتی

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

> اوفففففففف بد ترین روش درس خوندن همین درس خوندن با صدای بلنده.ینی انرژیتو به فنای عظمی میدی!!!


باو؟؟
چرا؟؟

----------


## Defne

تایمای مطالعتو وقت پشت میز نشستی کم کن تا زود خسته نشی

 مثلا هر45 مین پاشو یه دورکی تو خونه بزن خستگی دربیار و بعد شروع کن درس خوندنُ

----------


## vhd

> باو؟؟
> چرا؟؟


چ میدونم منم یه چیزی شنیدم گفتم بگم بلکه فیض ببرین :Y (472):

----------


## بیتا1233

> اوفففففففف بد ترین روش درس خوندن همین درس خوندن با صدای بلنده.ینی انرژیتو به فنای عظمی میدی!!!





ولی بیشتر میفهمی

----------


## بیتا1233

> اخه خواب لعنتی شیرینه ... بری توش دیگه رفتی که رفتی




باید بخودت بقبولونی که درس خیلی زیادی دارم فقط تلقینه که تو خوابت میگیره

----------


## vhd

> ولی بیشتر میفهمی


من هیــــــــــــچوقت با صدای بلند درس نخوندم :Yahoo (78):

----------


## Defne

این بلند خوندن فقط واسه وقتاییه که داره حواست پرت میشه یا خوابت گرفته نه همیشه!!

آخه همیشه بلند بخونی زودی خسته میشی

----------


## بیتا1233

> این بلند خوندن فقط واسه وقتاییه که داره حواست پرت میشه یا خوابت گرفته نه همیشه!!
> 
> آخه همیشه بلند بخونی زودی خسته میشی




دقیقا منظورمم همینه

----------


## aftab

البته وضو گرفتن قبل از شروع مطالعه از همه ی روش ها کارآمد تره..انرژی میده

----------


## vhd

> البته وضو گرفتن قبل از شروع مطالعه از همه ی روش ها کارآمد تره..انرژی میده


اون که 100% حاج خانوووووووم  :Yahoo (4): )))))))))

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

> البته وضو گرفتن قبل از شروع مطالعه از همه ی روش ها کارآمد تره..انرژی میده


واقعااااا؟؟

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

> باید بخودت بقبولونی که درس خیلی زیادی دارم فقط تلقینه که تو خوابت میگیره


حرف شمادرسته .... اما وقتی که از مدرسه میام خونه هم نخوابم؟؟
اخه اوجور که اصن نمیفهمم

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

> تایمای مطالعتو وقت پشت میز نشستی کم کن تا زود خسته نشی
> 
>  مثلا هر45 مین پاشو یه دورکی تو خونه بزن خستگی دربیار و بعد شروع کن درس خوندنُ


45 دقیقه واسه یه مطالعه کامل کم نیست؟؟
استراحتش چند دقیقه ای باشه؟؟

----------


## aftab

> واقعااااا؟؟


آره خب!!!!

----------


## بیتا1233

> حرف شمادرسته .... اما وقتی که از مدرسه میام خونه هم نخوابم؟؟
> اخه اوجور که اصن نمیفهمم




اون موقه اره ولی موقع درس نه

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

> آره خب!!!!


نمیدونستم ... ممنون واقعا ...

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

> اون موقه اره ولی موقع درس نه


بعد : روزی چن ساعت درس خوبه؟؟؟

----------


## Defne

> 45 دقیقه واسه یه مطالعه کامل کم نیست؟؟
> استراحتش چند دقیقه ای باشه؟؟


ببین قرار نیست که تو 45 دقیقه تموم کنی مبحثُ :Yahoo (21):  مثلا قراره 3ساعت ریاضی بخونی..خب اینو میتونی دوتا 1.5ساعته بخونی که باز 1.5ساعت چون خسته کنندس دوتا45 دقیقه!!
خب وقت استراحتم بسته به خودت تاده دقیقه..
عوضش وقتی میخونی دیگه اصلا خسته نیستی و خوندنت کاملا مفید میشه

----------


## sabooha

من خودم وقتی خیلی خوابم میاد::::که:::::: میان وعده غذای سنگین بخورم ....نت زیاد بیام/ تی وی ببینم مخصوصا" قبل خواب شب ...

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

> ببین قرار نیست که تو 45 دقیقه تموم کنی مبحثُ مثلا قراره 3ساعت ریاضی بخونی..خب اینو میتونی دوتا 1.5ساعته بخونی که باز 1.5ساعت چون خسته کنندس دوتا45 دقیقه!!
> خب وقت استراحتم بسته به خودت تاده دقیقه..
> عوضش وقتی میخونی دیگه اصلا خسته نیستی و خوندنت کاملا مفید میشه


آآآآآآآآو
ممنون

----------


## Masood11

تجربه ثابت کرده که پای کامپیوتر بشینی خابت میپره!!:yahoo (4): حداقل من که اینجوریم و از دوستامم پرسیدم همینو گفتن!
از مدرسه که اومدی نیم ساعت یک ساعت یا بیشتر پای کامپیوتر بشین وقتی که کامل خابت پرید برو پای درس!!!

----------


## mrk0334

ساعات خوابیدن در هر شخص متفاوته!!یکی میتونه 4 ساعت بخوابه و نیازش برطرف شه یکی هم 9 ساعت میخوابه (مثل من) اما نیازش کامل برطرف نشه!!کلاً سعی کن ساعات خوابت 8 ساعت بیشتر نشه!!حتی اگه خوابت میاد اما کمترش نکن!!

----------


## ebi18

من همیشه درسای عمومی رو راه میرم میخونم!اینجوری امتحان کن ببین خوابت میبره یا نه:d

----------


## sara75_M5R

خوشبحالت زیاد میخوابی.منکه ارزو خواب دارم .شبا ساعت 1 میخوابم صب هم 6.سرکلاس هم برا درسای حفظی همش در چرت بسر میبرم.از استرس خواب ندارم.اینجوری کیفیت مطالعم هم میاد پایین.شما وقتی خوابتون گرفت یذره ورزش کنین یا برین ی آب خنک ب صورتتون بزنین اینجوری خواب از سرتون میپره برهم نمیگرده

----------


## mosen

خوابیدن  زیاد دلایل مختلفی میتونه داشته باشه:
افسردگی
فشار خونتون بیاد پایین
...
شما زمانی که از بیدار شدین  به هیچ عنوان همون موقع سراغ درس نرین
نیم ساعت یا بیشتر صبر کنین: مثلا چای بخورین تا خستگیتون در بره و حس خوابتون از بین بره + یه کیک بخورین که انرژی بگیرین و یا حتی چایتون رو با شکلات بخورین
این کار ها تو اتاقتون که پر کتابه انجام ندین چون کتاب ها شما رو به فکر فرو میبره و ذهنتون رو خسته میکنه
مثلا برین تو جمع خانواده و این کار رو انجام بدین چون با خانواده حرف میزنین و حس خوابتون کم میشه و انرژی میگیرید
و اما یه چیز مهم دیگه: درس خوندن تو محیط سرد باعث  احساس خوابالودگی میشه و حتی خوابیدن تو محیط سرد باعث میشه سخت بیدار شید
پس تو محیط نرمال درس بخونید و هیچ وقت به محض بیدار شدن در نخونید کمی صبر کنید خوردن چای و شیرینی و... میتونه خیلی کمک کننده باشه
موفق باشید.

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> یکی کمک کنـــــــــــــــــــــه


:::راه کار پرنیایی:::
1جا دیدم پرنیا نوشته بود صبح زود میاد فروم به خاطر همین زود از خواب بیدار شه
از خدا که پنهون نیست
از شمام پنهون نباشه
من امتحان کردم جواب داد
اصن1انگیزه ی قویه
1مدت اینکارو کردم که دیگه تقریبا زود از خواب بیدار میشم

----------


## Sajad TbT

> :::راه کار پرنیایی:::
> 1جا دیدم پرنیا نوشته بود صبح زود میاد فروم به خاطر همین زود از خواب بیدار شه
> از خدا که پنهون نیست
> از شمام پنهون نباشه
> من امتحان کردم جواب داد
> اصن1انگیزه ی قویه
> 1مدت اینکارو کردم که دیگه تقریبا زود از خواب بیدار میشم



 :Y (771): 

بابا بگیرین بخوابین ! ما درس خوندیم :پی !! کجـــارو گرفتیم !؟!؟
الان که اومدم دانشگاه ، تو این 54 روز رو هم 2 ساعت درس هم نخوندم !!! 
حالا خارج از شوخی  :Yahoo (94):  ! شبا زود بخوابین ( قبل از 12  :Yahoo (94):  ) ، صبا زود بیدار بشین ، ی صبونه مشتی بخورین ، برید تو هوای آزاد یِ نفس مشتی بکشید 
بشینین پای درس ! بعد از ظهر هم اگه خیلی خوابتون میومد ، نیم ساعت دیگه حداکثر 45 دیقه بخوابین ، بعد یِ آبمیوه مشتی ( شیرکاکائو رو من توصیه میکنم ) بزنین به بدن !
باز بشینین پای درستون  :Yahoo (1):  ! شیرین میتونین 8 ساعت مفید و خوب بخونین ! والا بِ خدا !
اگه من خودم اینکارارو میکردم ! الان MiT قبول میشـــدم  :Yahoo (4):  !
بعد بگین سجــــی بَدِه  :Yahoo (4):  !!
*و من الله توفیق . . .*

----------


## raponzel

هروق خوابت اومد 10 مین بخواب دوباره شروع کن بدرس من اینجوری میکردم خیلی تاثیر داره

----------


## Erfan

*نکته ی اول: رضا جان شما اول باید این نکته رو بدونی که روش معقول و منطقی واسه کم کردن خواب اینه که هر سه روز 15 مین از خوابت کم کنی چون اگه بیشتر از این باشه در طول روز شدیا احساس خستگی میکنی و در طول روز باز مجبور میشی بخوابی
یعنی مثلا الان 12 ساعت میخوابی 3 روز بعد 11:45 بخواب همینطور ادامه بده تا به شرایط ایده الت برسی
*
*نکته ی دوم:به طور طبینی کسی که 7 ساعت میخوابه میانه ی روز احساس خواب الودگی میکنه و خوبه که نیم ساعت حد اکثر بخوابه اما بیشتر نشه چون تبدیل به خواب عمیق میشه و بیدار شدن سخته

نکته ی سوم:اول صبح وقتی بیدار میشی اصلا تو رخت خواب نمون و به محض این که چشات وا شد پا شو.البته باید یه انگیزه ای به خودت بدی مثلا بگی باید فلان کارو انجام بدم دیر میشه 

نکته ی چهارم:وقتی از خواب پا شد ورزش کن حتی 2و3 دقیقه هم خیلی تاثیر داره.من خودم پا میشم میرم نون میگیرم خواب از سرم میپره*

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

> *نکته ی اول: رضا جان شما اول باید این نکته رو بدونی که روش معقول و منطقی واسه کم کردن خواب اینه که هر سه روز 15 مین از خوابت کم کنی چون اگه بیشتر از این باشه در طول روز شدیا احساس خستگی میکنی و در طول روز باز مجبور میشی بخوابی
> یعنی مثلا الان 12 ساعت میخوابی 3 روز بعد 11:45 بخواب همینطور ادامه بده تا به شرایط ایده الت برسی
> *
> *نکته ی دوم:به طور طبینی کسی که 7 ساعت میخوابه میانه ی روز احساس خواب الودگی میکنه و خوبه که نیم ساعت حد اکثر بخوابه اما بیشتر نشه چون تبدیل به خواب عمیق میشه و بیدار شدن سخته
> 
> نکته ی سوم:اول صبح وقتی بیدار میشی اصلا تو رخت خواب نمون و به محض این که چشات وا شد پا شو.البته باید یه انگیزه ای به خودت بدی مثلا بگی باید فلان کارو انجام بدم دیر میشه 
> 
> نکته ی چهارم:وقتی از خواب پا شد ورزش کن حتی 2و3 دقیقه هم خیلی تاثیر داره.من خودم پا میشم میرم نون میگیرم خواب از سرم میپره*


ممنون
واجب شد نکته های 3 و 4  رو حتما انجام بدم

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

> من همیشه درسای عمومی رو راه میرم میخونم!اینجوری امتحان کن ببین خوابت میبره یا نه:d


اینجوری ادم خسته نمیشه؟؟

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

> ساعات خوابیدن در هر شخص متفاوته!!یکی میتونه 4 ساعت بخوابه و نیازش برطرف شه یکی هم 9 ساعت میخوابه (مثل من) اما نیازش کامل برطرف نشه!!کلاً سعی کن ساعات خوابت 8 ساعت بیشتر نشه!!حتی اگه خوابت میاد اما کمترش نکن!!


یعنی ساعت خوابم رو کم نکنم؟؟

----------


## ebi18

> اینجوری ادم خسته نمیشه؟؟


من که نمیشم.حالا خودت امتحان کن ببین چجوریه

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

> من که نمیشم.حالا خودت امتحان کن ببین چجوریه


اوکی .... ممنون

----------


## Sami

اولش سخته وگرنه من وقتی حس درس باشه میشینم 6 ساعت یه کله ( بدون استراحت ! ) میخونم ( البته هر هفته یه روزش این حس میادا  :Yahoo (94): )

----------


## Parloo

یواش یواش خودتو عادت بده درست میشه! :Yahoo (78):

----------


## mahsa20

نباید بذاری خوابت وارد مرحله عمیق بشه ظهر نباید بیشتر از 75 دقیقه خوابید اگه دنبال یه خواب راحت و لذت بخش هستین 45 دقیقه بخوابین..
اما یهو خوابت رو کم نکن مثلا روزی 10 دقیقه کم کن چون سردرد میگیری کیفیت درست خوندنت میاد پایین..

----------


## milad13

آقا طبیعیه که یه کم زیاد بخوابی مثل خود من! 
همیشه میگن که خستگی ذهن خیلی بیشتر از خستگی جسم آدمو اذیت میکنه! 
زیاد به خودت سخت نگیر.:yahoo (3):

----------


## mohaddeseh

> تجربه ثابت کرده که پای کامپیوتر بشینی خابت میپره!!:yahoo (4): حداقل من که اینجوریم و از دوستامم پرسیدم همینو گفتن!
> از مدرسه که اومدی نیم ساعت یک ساعت یا بیشتر پای کامپیوتر بشین وقتی که کامل خابت پرید برو پای درس!!!



آره خب درسته.
من هم این روش رو امتحان کردم خوبه خوابت میپره ولی 
نمیدونم چه سرّیه که وقتی میری سراغ کتاب تاز میفهمی خوابت میاد.
من که اینجوریم!

----------


## sahel.

> ببین قرار نیست که تو 45 دقیقه تموم کنی مبحثُ مثلا قراره 3ساعت ریاضی بخونی..خب اینو میتونی دوتا 1.5ساعته بخونی که باز 1.5ساعت چون خسته کنندس دوتا45 دقیقه!!
> خب وقت استراحتم بسته به خودت تاده دقیقه..
> عوضش وقتی میخونی دیگه اصلا خسته نیستی و خوندنت کاملا مفید میشه



ولی خوب این طوری رشته افکار(همون درس منظوره) پاره میشه قاطی میکنی!
من ک خودم این کارو کردم  حسابی گیج شدم اصلا وسط استراحت یه مشکلی پیش میاد استراحته 10 دقیقت میشه یه ساعت

----------


## sahel.

> تجربه ثابت کرده که پای کامپیوتر بشینی خابت میپره!!:yahoo (4): حداقل من که اینجوریم و از دوستامم پرسیدم همینو گفتن!
> از مدرسه که اومدی نیم ساعت یک ساعت یا بیشتر پای کامپیوتر بشین وقتی که کامل خابت پرید برو پای درس!!!


وا این چه کاریه ب نظر من ک کاملا اشتباهه چون چشما خسته میشه و ذهن پر میشه باید فقط وقتی بیای نت ک حس کنی خسته شدی وقبل از خوابت باشه نه جای خوابت

----------


## mahdiehgr_M5R

به نظرمن هر وقت که احساس میکنی خسته ای و خوابت میاد از سرجات بلندشو از اتاقت برو بیرون یه5یا10دقیقه با یکی از اعضای خونوادت حرف بزن و شوخی کن یایه چیزی بخور اینجوری خواب از سرت میپره امتحان کردم که میگم
اومدن به نت هم خواب رو از سر من یکی میپرونه ولی هم چشما خسته میشه هم وقتی میشینی پشت کامی ساعت از دستت میره واین خیلی بده
خود منم همیشه عادت داشتم تا لنگ ظهرمیخوابیدم به جان خودم ساعت 10صبحم بلند میشدم ولی بازم موقع درس خوندن چرت میزدم ولی کم کم ساعت خوابم رو یکساعت میکشیدم عقب 
الان ساعت 8پامیشم خیلی راحت حتی اگه بخامم میتونم ساعت7 بلند بشم ظهراهم که احساس خواب الودگی میکنم یه نیم ساعت میخوابم
ولی اون مورد اولی که گفتم جواب میده امتحانش کن
درضمن توهم که میری مدرسه واقعا به خواب نیاز داری همه بعدازمدرسه خسته ان یک ساعتی رو حتما باید بخوابی تا ذهنت امادگیش رو واسه دریافت مطالب رو بدست بیاره

----------


## SòHeil

قهوه یا نوشابه بخور مطمئن یاش میپره اگه نپرید یه دوش آب سرد بگیر...اگه باز نپرید!!!بپر برو بگیر تخت بخواب!!! یا حتی برو بپر تخت بگیر بخواب و در مواقعی تخت برو بگیر بخواب...این جملاتو تکرار کن مطمئن باش میپره...شما استرس  داری دوست عزیز...اگه باز ددیدی پر خوابی حتمن به پزشک مراجعه کن.

----------


## alone_fatima

*عب نداره... منم زياد ميخوابم
صبح پا ميشم ميبينم خوابم مياد.. نميرم مدرسه... والا*

----------

